# HECK of a Deal on Mini Lathes



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Just ran across this online school auction. These are going to be a 'steal' for someone. Towards the bottom of the listing. I don't need another lathe....but that jointer sure looks good! gb

Under Catagory..check the 'woodshop and metal shop' menu
https://www.lemonsauctioneers.com/


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Jim stay away from my school auctions...

I been spying them.. cheep hu.


SHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Just think how awsome that PM Jointer would look in your shop !


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*lathes*

Are any of them vs.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Not sure if they are vs or not. I do know that those JET Mini's are all but bullet proof. I ran several JET Mini's for years in a junior high wood shop without any problems. None, period.....never did change a belt! If a 14 year old can't tear it up....it's built well! You might want to call the school and find out if they are VS. Changing belts isn't that big of a deal....especially if you are only doing one type of project (ie..pens). 50 bucks would be a bargain for the JET. gb


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*lathes*



galvbay said:


> Not sure if they are vs or not. I do know that those JET Mini's are all but bullet proof. I ran several JET Mini's for years in a junior high wood shop without any problems. None, period.....never did change a belt! If a 14 year old can't tear it up....it's built well! You might want to call the school and find out if they are VS. Changing belts isn't that big of a deal....especially if you are only doing one type of project (ie..pens). 50 bucks would be a bargain for the JET. gb


Yes it would be i'd buy a couple of them for the ranch and concan!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That Delta base looks like a new lathe, VS too

https://www.lemonsauctioneers.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000009474


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> Are any of them vs.


The Jets in the pics are not VS, the Mercurys are, the PSI is a dedicated pen lathe and doesn't appear to be VS. Some of Mercs look to be missing parts but the Jets all look complete. That jointer looks like maybe an 8", that would be sweet to have!

Jeff


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang it Bobby, I was hoping no one would see that one... LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Never found that Delta...it looks brand new! Anyone??? gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm going to bid $1000 on that Delta. Kiddin ET. However, it does look sweet.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't be surprised to see those prices go way up toward the end. Lemons always seem to draw high prices on most of their auctions. I've managed to pick up a few things but have missed out on more than I've won and those I've won usually are at the max bid I've entered.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobbys post is a mistake. There is no like new Delta on the auction. Don't bother, it's not there, do not try to find it. He was, ah, confused, poor old man, that was last years auction, yea that's right, it was last years stuff, nothing like it this year, nothing at all, stop looking ! LOL









I may actually go see it.


----------

